# deer kielbasi anyone ?



## smokerjim (Jul 10, 2019)

Had some time today and need to get rid of deer meat to make room for this years hunt, so why not make a little smoked kielbasi, 8lb deer meat, 2 pound pork fat, salt,pepper, garlic and cure #1, ground twice with a very coarse plate, added seasoning and let sit over night in fridge. this morning stuffed and tied 
	

		
			
		

		
	



































	

		
			
		

		
	
 and hung in smoker at 100 degrees to dry for an hour, add hickory smoke with amnps. smoked for 2 hours at 100 degrees, then to 125 for an hour 140 for an hour, 165 2 hours then 200 until internal temp of 155 that took about an hour. thanks for looking.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 10, 2019)

sorry folks got the pics in reverse and writing got split up, will have to work on that.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 10, 2019)

I'll take some of that!


----------



## tallbm (Jul 10, 2019)

Hmmmm looks good to me as well!  I love course ground sausage.  You do your venison sausage basically the same way I do so I'm pretty sure it comes out consistently awesome


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 10, 2019)

As long as you are offering, I'll take some too.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 10, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I'll take some of that!


better hurry going quick


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 10, 2019)

tallbm said:


> Hmmmm looks good to me as well!  I love course ground sausage.  You do your venison sausage basically the same way I do so I'm pretty sure it comes out consistently awesome


yeah it always comes out the same, i've tried fancier recipes over the years which were alright but I always came back to my simple one. to me I haven't found a better tasting one yet. thanks for the like


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 10, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> As long as you are offering, I'll take some too.


stop by i'll give you a ring, thanks for the like


----------

